# I Hired A Personal Fitness Trainer



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 17, 2006)

I hired a PFT...personal fitness trainer.  OMG!!!  But she is cheap and she does the job.....so look out Sylvan...here I come!!!

Um...and my diet is rice, buffalo, chicken, tuna, brocoli, carrots and green beans.....6 times a day...oh and the pancake I posted.......for 5-6 weeks......

no beer for me...


----------



## pdswife (Mar 17, 2006)

Good for you Tan!
YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## Caine (Mar 19, 2006)

I hope you realize that your new dietary plan is for the rest of your life, not just for 5 to 6 weeks. I don't know what your previous "diet" consisted of, but if you go back to eating it, you will go back to the way you used to look when you were eating it.

Oh, and a couple of dietary tips. Try brown rice instead of white, if white is what you are currently eating, and you can add turkey, lean beef, and lean pork to your protein list if you wish. Just remember your portion control. A serving of protein (meat, fish, tofu, whatever), is 4 ounces, which can be replaced by 2 ounces of cheese. A serving of vegetables is 6 ounces (corn and peas are not vegetables, they are carbohydrates!) a serving of carbohydrates such as potato (preferably sweet), rice (preferably brown), or pasta (preferably whole grain) is 1/2 cup cooked, and you can eat all the salad you want, as long as you limit the dressing to 2 tablespoons. Good luck, and happy eating.


----------



## mugsy27 (Mar 19, 2006)

good luck and congrats tan!  but IMO...a life without beer is a life not worth living!


----------



## bluespanishsky (Mar 20, 2006)

good luck with the pft!  i've been working with mine for two years now, and i love it!  enjoy and be prepared to be sore!


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 21, 2006)

well.....so far so good.  I think I was more sore from work than I was from my first night with my trainer. As for a life without beer....I KNOW!!!!!  Theres gotta be a way gotta be a way gotta be a way, heheheeh....before you reply Caine..thanks but I know....I chose this path for a reason,  it wasnt just a "glimpsing" thought....its been in the making......but you know I can see putting in a whole 5 weeks just to put it off again...um.....anyways...thanks all for your supportt!


----------



## middie (Mar 21, 2006)

I wish I could afford a pft.
Good luck Tannis


----------



## The Z (Mar 21, 2006)

I don't know what your fitness goal is... but complete deprivation (beer) is often a recipe for failure.  I know that beer (and sugar) are my own Achilles' Heel keeping me from getting "six-pack abs" (ironic, no?) but I'm starting with a serious REDUCTION rather than elimination of the things I like so much.  I guess I could THINK about elimination for 5 weeks for cleansing purposes, but it could never be a long-term strategy.


----------



## Michelemarie (Mar 21, 2006)

Good for you - I think the trainer makes all the difference in the world. I hired one for one session only - to show me the ropes. He still helps me out at the gym alot though. Good luck!


----------



## SizzlininIN (Mar 21, 2006)

Good Luck Tannis.......we're all rooting for you.  Be sure to keep us posted.


----------



## Mylegsbig (Mar 21, 2006)

hope you got a good one.  alot of them are worthless.  good luck in your training


----------



## Caine (Mar 21, 2006)

You do not have to deprive yourself of anything. I very seldom do, and I AM a personal fitness trainer. Just remember that alcohol is empty calories, which means you get no benefit from them, and when it comes to calories, I would rather bypass the alcohol buzz and save mine for something like, say, a big hunk of chocolate cake.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Mar 28, 2006)

ok...so um...I have one failure to report and that is the "NO BEER" rule.......I cant help it...I like it and im keepign it....I havent told ehr yet but hey....I figure if I work my but off then Ill be ok.  She has me on a 2000 calorie intake and from what I have studied on ok read on I need more than that,  so I figure I can have my beer after work.  

TOTAL deprivation is NOT my thing!  I can handle the food she gave me even though it makes no sense to me.....it does but doesnt, but some things just nag at ya.  And I think I could end up being cranky without it...whatchya all think???  hehehehe

BUt this is week 2, ,I have only missed one training session and a few meals, just cause I was busy,  but I think Im doing good!  

I can get into jeans that I couldnt after Sierra was born so for me that is a HUGE HUGE thing!!!  Man that sounds bad, but you get it.  I can get into jeans and be comfy!!  OMG!!!!  Worst part is that the jeans I just bought...hip huggers...what the heck...just dont fit right anymore...good thing I spent money on those!

Well thanks for all your support!  Its nice knowing its there!  Some people just dont "get it"...at all!

K night all......cheers


----------



## nvnvgirl (May 21, 2006)

Tan, I'm a PFT (not a "worthless" one ), and my theory is similar to Caine's. Although, if you want a beer, you're gonna have one, so let's get real. Why not at least attempt to "eat clean" 6 days a week and then have a "cheat" day one day a week, where you can eat whatever you want (without going hogwild of course). There's nothing wrong with moderation in every aspect of your life and it's when you deprive yourself completely of the things you really enjoy, that a sensible and healthy mealplan seems like a punishment when it should be something that makes you feel good about yourself. 
Another thing is, that once you've been eating healthier for awhile (along with losing weight, feeling better and having more self esteem), you won't feel as much like eating things that aren't so good for you, b/c they dont' taste as good as they once did. Of course, that usually doesn't pertain to beer, LOL. I say, go ahead and choose ONE day a week that you can let your hair down and enjoy life to it's fullest, whatever that is to you. You'll be looking forward to that one day a week and more motivated to get right back on track the next day. Good luck to you and just stick with it...one day at a time. It's not easy for ANYONE!


----------

